# Flew into Fan



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

One of my babies flew into the ceiling fan just now and the fan was on, freaked me out , she seem fine shes sitting here fighting with my buttons on my shirt, she didn't squill like sound was wrong she was a little stunted. Just wanted to get your opinions on weather i should worry or not. She shes happy and normal.

Has anyone else had the happen?


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

The fan did have a barrier from the moving blades right? Babies while learning how to fly will hit walls, windows anything in ther way Im sure she is fine if she is interacting with youi like nothing happened


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

Yah shes was stunned but who wouldn't be but now she playing with the other two and attacking my buttons like normal, i was a ceiling fan she few into


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh wow! i would definately keep those off when the birds are out of their cages


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

yah she jumped out my hand and before i could do anything she done flew into but think shes fine.. she seem fine ima keep playing with her for least another hr or two to make sure nothing happens


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep an eye on her and don't hesitate to take her to the vet, with such a blunt force you don't know if anything happened internally


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

yeah ima keep and eye on here real close, but if it would internally would it already show its been about 1hr and 45 mins if not longer?


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

Im not really sure actually, only sign i know would be bloody mouth or poop!


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

She just poop and there was no blood and i check her mouth and nose of of the second things i done and there was no blood, first was looking under and at her wing .Ive been waiting for her to poop to make sure there was no blood.


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

i'm sure she will be fine but still you can keep[ eye on her


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

ok thanks i just need re-assuring but im not gonna put her back till i go to be wich prob wont be till 12 or 1am


----------



## cvalleytiels (Jul 10, 2011)

you can put her in her cage and still watch her closely!


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

her cage is in the other room that y im keeping her in here will me, plus i still of the other two out also so it still fair.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

I try to remember to always turn off ceiling fans, but i can't account for others *points fingers at family* who don't seem to think its a big deal. FORTUNATELY hemingway seems to be really scared of fans...its a healthy fear!


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

Ok shes has pooped three times and no blood so should i still worry?


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

i'm almost afraid to go to sleep because i dont want something to happen


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

sounds like she'll be fine


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

Well i didn't sleep well last night, i was up every 30mins checking on her but she is fine is been over 12 hrs sense it happen but im still checking on her. Just glad nothing serious happened.


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

Its been almost two days, and im glad to say she is doing fine


----------

